# 2014 Case Swap Beers



## shaunous (6/7/14)

Ro-Man Arghonauts Breaky Juice Beer
Holy Citra! 

Very refreshing and holding perfect head all the way to the bottom.


... Yes this photo was taken with my 1980's Nokia


----------



## shaunous (6/7/14)

Linc's Filthy Black Outmeal No. 64 Stout.

Perfect brew for in front of the fire, which is how I just consumed it 

Like u said Linc, not carbed properly, but stouts don't need to be.


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

Let me know if my brew is flat and i'll replace it free of charge


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

Shane 'The Potato Eater' Kellys Pale Ale

Could have a session on this fella that's for sure
Maybe under carbed a little as I'm drinking it from a Headmaster glass, or maybe not, but doesn't seem to have the aggressive bubbles normally associated with Headmaster.

Very fresh and easy drinking.

Whats the grains in this Shane?
I'm guessing the hops is Galaxy?


----------



## Lincoln2 (7/7/14)

Mate, we spoke about leaving certain beers for a week or two to reach maturity! 

You're a p1sshead is what you are.

Although, Brew Matt's beers are in the fridge now ready for drinking tomorrow or Wed.

Plus the fact that I'm broke could mean some early drinking.

I wonder how many brewers skelly can fit in his boat?


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

Hahaha, pipe down Linc, can't a man have a beer after a hard days work 

I knew someone said to leave their beers for a coupla weeks but couldn't remember who. 
If mine aren't carbed now they never will be, so drink mine now. They've sat at 20*c temp controlled for 2.5 weeks before giving to you guys.

Into em lads


----------



## Lincoln2 (7/7/14)

Which one are yours again? 

I know we went through it all on the night but it was blurry and I've forgotten most of the instructions.

Then get off the computer and give your missus a foot massage!


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

Mines the PET Bottles, white Cap, 'Poley Bridge IPA' written in yellow paint pen.

Foot Massage = No. She's ticklish from the head down.


----------



## Lincoln2 (7/7/14)

Sweet - I just put them in the fridge (I had to take out a bottle of the wife's wine to fit them in). I'll drink them tomorrow or Wednesday and report back.


----------



## skelly22 (8/7/14)

shaunous said:


> image.jpg
> Shane 'The Potato Eater' Kellys Pale Ale
> 
> Could have a session on this fella that's for sure
> ...


Shaun thats more or less Dr Smurto's Light Amber Ale with Amarillo, cascade and galaxy! i've just brewed it about 4%. colour looks a bit light in your pic (i think) but its actually a bit darker from memory. very easy drinker alright, hard to fault his recipes!


----------



## Arghonaut (8/7/14)

Shaunousssssss poley bridge IPA. 

Citrus resinous aroma, taste the same with a lingering bitterness. 

Milder side of the IPA scale, very enjoyable after work in front of the fire.

Bit undercarbed and no head but still nice.


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

Well I'm well confused.

I used a pre-open packet of coopers carb drops to carb these beers, the drops were a little stuck together like moisture had got inside the packet, but surely that couldn't affect carbonation. 

I'll do another worthy brew and send it your way.

Sorry lads.


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

My IPA is 7.2% Alc, but not super doper hoppy.


----------



## Arghonaut (8/7/14)

shaunous said:


> My IPA is 7.2% Alc, but not super doper hoppy.


Wow would of picked it as high fives, it was really smooth.

Still a nice drop!


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

It's better with a fine creamy white head


----------



## Arghonaut (8/7/14)

Is all the cider that was left in the keezer yours? Including the dodgy looking 2litre coke bottles?


----------



## shaunous (8/7/14)

Yeh get into it, it's grand 

Except the 'Sean's Hook Line and Sinker' bottles, they below to my old neighbour. Also a damn good drop.


----------



## Lincoln2 (9/7/14)

Poley Bridge IPA brewed by Shaunous. Low carbonation*, crystal clear, good and hoppy but not too hoppy to be offensive (I'm not a hop-head). Fruit salad on the nose, good hops on the palate, dry finish. I'd just finished planting out a bed of shallots, burned a pile of garden waste and tidied up the shed including moving two fridges and this was my reward. Great beer and well brewed. Shared some with my mate Bill and he was impressed. Could have happily drunk another five bottles. 

*Little noise on opening bottle - I gave it a semi-vigorous pour and it headed up.


----------



## sp0rk (9/7/14)

Make sure to open mine over a fridge gents (they say Dan on the lid)
I think I've tracked down the source of my infections, so hopefully this won't happen again


----------



## shaunous (10/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> Make sure to open mine over a fridge gents (they say Dan on the lid)
> I think I've tracked down the source of my infections, so hopefully this won't happen again


Over a fridge???

You wanting us to get our fridges covered in your beer.


----------



## sp0rk (10/7/14)

Oops, I meant sink...


----------



## shaunous (11/7/14)

Just cracked one of yours sp0rk.




Wasn't a huge gusher, but definitely infected. 
Still tastes good, and it's a sexy colour. Tastes better infected then un-infected beers I've made before 


Little black spot inside the bottle.


----------



## shaunous (18/7/14)

Just having the second bottle of yours Shane skelly, it's been in the fridge the whole time and it's perfectly carbonated and very easy drinking. 

Well in Irish.


----------



## shaunous (5/8/14)

Well I nutted out how I fuked up my case swap IPA. Tried a stout I bottled at the same time, the same way and it was perfect. Thought back and realised I only used 1 pack of US05 and it was a 1.096 SG beer. Bad overlook on my department.


----------



## Arghonaut (8/8/14)

1096 holy shit!

I just had another bottle of the american wheat, still too much like orange juice and the off flavours form the yeast getting too cold are still noticeable. Realised i normally do 50% bittering 50% cube hops, and this one was more like 10% / 90%... like i do for an APA..... speaking of which, just kegged 2x APA's, double batch, one cube equal amounts citra/centennial, one equal amounts chinook/centennial with half that of citra. :chug:

Wish i did that for the case swap, much nicer drop


----------



## shaunous (8/8/14)

What about the 'K' hop???


----------



## Arghonaut (9/8/14)

shaunous said:


> What about the 'K' hop???


Waiting to see how yours turns out before i use it 

Used the willamette from the stash in the amber ale i made yesterday.... so far so good.


----------



## shaunous (9/8/14)

Out of the fermenter 'twas good. Ended up doing a mid strength beer. Should be done now and will CC for a coupla days tomorrow. 25L. So will bottle leftovers and distribute to y'all. Going to try my first go at natural keg carbing with it also.


----------



## Arghonaut (9/8/14)

Any idea what hop it might be? American? Noble? or no idea?


----------



## Brew Matt (24/8/14)

Shaunous,

Was your beer the brown pet bottle with black lid? Just drinking it now. Saison?

I opened it thinking it was Argonauts citrusy 'orange juice' beer.


----------



## shaunous (24/8/14)

I thought it had a white lid. Mine was an IPA with failed carbonation due to yeast under-pitching. 

Galaxy and NS hops


----------



## Brew Matt (24/8/14)

shaunous said:


> I thought it had a white lid. Mine was an IPA with failed carbonation due to yeast under-pitching.
> 
> Galaxy and NS hops


It must have been Arghonaut's beer then. The strong orange juice taste was not as distinct as when tried on the night. Pleasant beer. Off flavours not noticeable.


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

OK, these reviews are slightly late but I had dramas getting my pics from the camera to the PC.

1st of all: Spork.

Whilst I love the homo-erotic ejaculations of an over-carbed beer, I also hate waste. So I came up with the following solution. Clean a jug, clean the outside of the bottle and voila.





Unfortunately, as we all know, mucho infecto. I wan't my money back.


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

Now for Matt: A really great beer. Slightly thick-ish/murky appearance, malty but with a great balance of a strong vegetative hop. Not sure which variety and I'm finding it hard to describe. But this beer was right up my alley and I loved it. Thank you.


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

Skelly. Super beer mate. Crystal clear, balanced, tasty - I could drink this stuff all day. Great balance, slighly hop forward (forgive the beerwank language), easy drinking. Please stop bottling in 375ml as it wasn't nearly enough. Great job.





Love your work.


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

Arghonaut. I thought this beer had great potential when we drank it green at the swap. Even though it was Citra-crazy then it was still good. I left it a few weeks and it was even better after it mellowed. The wheat, citra etc was all working great together and I though that although it was a little bit different/complex it was a very delicious easy-drinking brew. Well brewed and thanks. (I didn't get a photo of yours for some reason so here's a random pick I took of a Burleigh Hef. I've been experimenting with "Beertography".


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

Last one. Not sure who brewed this. It was in a 750ml tallie with a white lid that may have had some writing on but it had rubbed off. It was a big stout. As black as night with the faintest hint of red when held up to the sun. Delicious with hints of raisin, plum, brandy/sherry, christmas pudding etc. Some sweetness present also, possibly lactose? Very rich, definitely a winter warmer for sipping of an evening. A great brew.





I shared most, if not all, the swap beers with a mate (different mates on different days). They were impressed with the quality and variety of beers brewed. Made me quite chuffed.


----------



## shaunous (19/10/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> Last one. Not sure who brewed this. It was in a 750ml tallie with a white lid that may have had some writing on but it had rubbed off. It was a big stout. As black as night with the faintest hint of red when held up to the sun. Delicious with hints of raisin, plum, brandy/sherry, christmas pudding etc. Some sweetness present also, possibly lactose? Very rich, definitely a winter warmer for sipping of an evening. A great brew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that your beer you trippa! 

Also, did u give mine a go, or maybe you already did and posted yonks ago. 

Anyway, here's a beauty pic of the 'K' Hop brew I'm having right now after a hard day.


----------



## Lincoln2 (20/10/14)

*Now that I think about it, it might have been one of mine - no wonder it was so good.*

*Yeah mate, I gave you a thumbs up on page 1 - full report plus photo..*


----------

